# Would elves like some technology?



## Nocturno (Feb 4, 2002)

I know this is problably heressy, because all that love for nature and living things comes in the way.
But wouldn't elves love some of men inventions?
I think they would hate everything around combustion and industrialization, perhaps capitalism complete.
But computers and all information technology, the Web itself?
Wouldn't it help them to preserve their knolwedge and spread it?
They were always sad about decline and mortality in middle earth. But these are tools that would help them preserve knowledge, songs, history, actual video and voices of the past virtually for ever. Imagine a documentary of Lothlórien before the end!!  
Besides, information technology is a pretty "clean" industry. In which it mainly consumes sand. Which other technologies woud be elven proof?


----------



## Glaurung (Feb 4, 2002)

But how could you have information technology without having power and raw materials with which to run and build the equipment? The elves of Lorien would probably have to dam up the river Anduin just to get their modems turned on. Then you'd have those nasty computer viruses that Sauron would send them. Actually, he could just send them Windows and that would be more than enough to screw up their systems. Sauron wouldn't need a ring to rule over them, rather he could control them through the promise of future Windows updates (which only he would be able to provide) to fix their system problems.


----------



## Nocturno (Feb 4, 2002)

*How about solar energy?*

      
That one is just great: "One operating system to rule them all..."
Perhaps Linux would be preferred by elves!
But, well why not let the sun give the power needed for the computers. "She" would gladly do so!


----------



## Mayberry (Feb 4, 2002)

*Glaurung,*

are you saying that Sauron's latest incarnation is Bill Gates? Who would have thunk it? LOL!

My Father is into Linux and hates Microsoft--but sometimes there's no getting around it. My mother doesn't care either way. I use her computer which runs on Microsoft. 

I don't think that the Elves would like Bill Gates, Silicon Valley, or Industrial, Light and Magic for that matter. I wonder what J.R.R. Tolkien would have thought of computers and the internet?
Hmmm.


----------



## Nocturno (Feb 5, 2002)

*Other sciences?*

OK, beside Gates,
wouldn't elves love some medicine fields?
Maybe they don't need that much of illness treatments (lucky them), but I bet Maedhros would have loved some microsurgery to get his hand back in place.
OK they are not likely to go into war these days.
Child labour seemed a problem at least for Fëanor's mother.
And I'm sure there could be some accidents from going up and down mountains!
And how about astrology?


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 6, 2002)

I have always wondered about technology in Middle-Earth. I mean, the place has been around for tens of thousands of years, and they haven't even clearly invented the catapult! They seemed to zap straight into the medieval warfare-scene when they were born, and haven't budged since! Actually, I think that is a very good thing, because the way I see it is that fantasy and scifi are very hard to mix, and the outcome isn't always great. Except in the computer game Arcanum. Now THAT rocks! (Along with Empire Earth. Woot!)
OK, now I'm just rambling. But there you have it.


----------



## Nocturno (Feb 6, 2002)

Not even the Númenóreans!
I mean, even if the elves were reluctant and didn't even need it, men were, well, men.
And we are talking a 6,000 year civilization of men here! Up until the war of the ring, that is.
I guess there's a great technology behing towers like Orthanc.
It appears the very man-like art of destroying the ecology was already around, though, since it is mentioned that it was Númenórean razing of trees responsible of ending the woods to the south of Eriador.
But I agree, Middle Earth is great without it. I couldn't imagine Gondor defending itself with an army of, say, musketeers or riflemen (too much Civilization gaming here).
Which would take to another talk, perhaps on war in Tolkien's world.
War is described as noble, gallant, heroic. Wouldn't be so with pistols.
The one fact on war in ME that makes it gallant is that it's against forces of absolut evil, though. It actually portraits the distaste among Frodo and Sam, when they get to see a battle of men against men.


----------



## Anarchist (Feb 7, 2002)

They would certain like technology of music nowadays. Imagine Galadriel wielding her elecrtic guitar and stagediving at her Minas Tirith gig. I truly believe that if elves lived today they would be metalheads. Hail!


----------



## Harry_Potter (Feb 8, 2002)

God this really ****es me off, i have to use linux on a daily basis for my AI degree and it sucks ass. Its fine for 40 year old men with big anoraks or little kiddies who wish they were hackers but if you want to get work done quckly and efficiently then windows is the only choice.

Dammit i hate linux, and on the odd occasion i have to use genuine UNIX is even worse, urrggggh

See you Auntie


----------



## Kit Baggins (Feb 8, 2002)

HP, what does your post have to do with Elves  ?

~Kit


----------



## Anira the Elf (Feb 10, 2002)

i think that elves are just fine without tech. we can live in a peacful way and not have things interfearing with it.

HP, i though u said that u were going to stop swearing.


----------

